# Is this Aiptasia? How do I remove it?



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

It's only been a couple days since I first setup this newly 2 gal pico tank and I noticed these 2 which look like anemone but I did some research and they seem to be Aiptasia. Came with the live rocks. It retracts if I poke it with something.
Can you guys confirm that it is Aiptasia? Apparently they can take over and multiply so I would like to remove them. I heard there is a product called Aiptasia-X by Red Sea and I saw a video on U-tube where you skirt some at the mouth using a syringe. It seems effective. What's your experience and what other options do I have? Thanks in advance.








...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's aiptasia. Google aiptasia and you'll see a bunch of suggestions. Some have great success injecting lemon juice or kalkwasser paste into the pest anemone.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Lemon juice works good although on a 2g you have to be careful as almost everything that can kill aiptasia has the potential to change you water perimeters (lemon juice will drop your ph, Kalk will raise it)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

filefish eat aptasia, or nudibrach i think do aswell


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to zap it, take the rock out, place in a container of sw and then zap them when they come out. A little mysis will be good bait. Don't zap in 2g pico.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

zap it? like electrocution?,


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Zap it with kalk or lemon juice or other Aiptasia killer solution.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ohhh... i was all excited watching some electricity about to be unleashed.... 

I wonder if a blast of electricity would even kill those things?
experiment time


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I have done more research and I have seen quite a few ways to deal with it from burning it with a torch, zapping it with electricity, applying lemon juice, sodium hydroxide and a few other chemical solutions using a syringe and needle (poke in the center and inject). I don't know if injecting with a needle will work since they retract very rapidly when touched. I wonder if applying Metricide 14 in undiluted solution to the aiptasia will kill it. Take the rock out, drip metricide over the pest, wait a few minutes and return it to the tank..
I may just go get the Aptasia-X and deal with it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Aiptasia X worked for me. Comes with the syringe and everything necessary to wipe them out.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

just get lime or lemon. fresh squeeze it.
suck it all up with syringe and jab them deep and push in a good .5 ml into them. 
watch them CRINGE to Death.

sometimes you ll spook them causing them to close up. but you just sit and wait till they reopen up again !


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Another option in a micro-reef might be adding a Peppermint Shrimp, cool addition and dine's on Aptasia's!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> just get lime or lemon. fresh squeeze it.
> suck it all up with syringe and jab them deep and push in a good .5 ml into them.
> watch them CRINGE to Death.
> 
> sometimes you ll spook them causing them to close up. but you just sit and wait till they reopen up again !


I hear that it works for some people but others say that the aiptasia came back. I may give this method a try and I just have to go to the drug store and buy a syringe. Hopefully I won't be interrogated as to why I want to buy a syringe and it's not for injecting some substance into me because I am not an addict.



ACBerb said:


> Another option in a micro-reef might be adding a Peppermint Shrimp, cool addition and dine's on Aptasia's!


I hear it work wonders in most cases but the tank is recently set up and is cycling with live rocks so it may not be a good idea to introduce it this early. Besides it's only a 2 gal pico so it probably is too small for it.

One of the Aiptasia has moved to a different spot on the rock so I guess they can move around. I also discovered a new one appearing a few days ago....
No matter what, I will eliminate them this weekend. Aiptasia X or Lemon Juice.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you should avoid buying epson or bath salt,and no suddafed, or any decongestant at the same time..
lol..


Captured Moments said:


> I hear that it works for some people but others say that the aiptasia came back. I may give this method a try and I just have to go to the drug store and buy a syringe. Hopefully I won't be interrogated as to why I want to buy a syringe and it's not for injecting some substance into me because I am not an addict.
> 
> I hear it work wonders in most cases but the tank is recently set up and is cycling with live rocks so it may not be a good idea to introduce it this early. Besides it's only a 2 gal pico so it probably is too small for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

macframalama said:


> you should avoid buying epson or bath salt,and no suddafed, or any decongestant at the same time..
> lol..


What? but I have a terrible cold at the moment... The weather is changing and it's getting colder now.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

it was a joke if you dont want to look like a junkie haha , nevermind just all of those things are either street drugs or things to make street drugs 


Captured Moments said:


> What? but I have a terrible cold at the moment... The weather is changing and it's getting colder now.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Ohhh...I see..:lol: 
Thanks, kidding as well.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

hahaha tell them you need some pain killers as well and watch their face expressions. its priceless.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If your taking the rock out of the tank anyway, you can burn off the aptasia with a soldering torch, works well


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

The Guy said:


> If your taking the rock out of the tank anyway, you can burn off the aptasia with a soldering torch, works well


Believe me, I thought about it as I pulled out the rock to have a closer look at it but the aiptasia has retracted into a crevice and I thought I wouldn't be able to get all of it with the torch. You know how it is if you leave a fragment or a bit of it, it will grow back and multiply even more.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyhow, update. I went to J&L today and bought the Aiptasia-X. I needed to get some small pieces of rubbles and return an item that I bought last time anyway.
So I applied the solution which kind of looks like Pepto Bismo as per the instructions. Since there were only 3 aiptasia to kill, it was quick and easy. They sunk in after I applied and hopefully they won't come back.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I used a similar product called Joes Juice. Worked great for me. Good luck!


----------



## sethevan (Jul 4, 2012)

When I had saltwater I used boiling water and a syringe with great success,they will retract when you start but stick the syringe down the hole they are in and blast them.


----------

